# Teens Napoleon Serial No. Decode



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm cleaning up an original paint Napoleon that appears to be from the teens.  The York 28" single tubes are still holding air and there's just something about that orange paint that speaks to me, especially on the wooden wheels.  Can someone please decode this serial number for me?  Also, was Sears having Davis or maybe Westfield make their bikes in this time frame? 
Thanks, Dean


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2012)

Great survivor!!! I also have one. Appears to be a Davis made frame. Thinking early-mid '20's. Earlier models 1915-20 had shallow fenders. Mine is earlier version with Maroon paint and double gold pinstripe. (very faded)


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, that's good to know - thanks Bri.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, wonderful bike. I love it. The 'Made in U.S.America' sticker is interesting for the time period that it comes from as every American product was made here. Though, it may have been because the headbadge was labeled Napoleon, they didn't want it mistaken for a French product. Very fascinating!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 9, 2012)

What a beautiful bike! Nice to see different colors on the early ones. Few years ago I saw an original teens Dayton badged bike with the same 'Made in US America'.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Wow, wonderful bike. I love it. The 'Made in U.S.America' sticker is interesting for the time period that it comes from as every American product was made here. Though, it may have been because the headbadge was labeled Napoleon, they didn't want it mistaken for a French product. Very fascinating!




Thanks - that decal was a nice surprise, as it was hiding under the tire pump and I hadn't seen it when advertised.


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 9, 2012)

*fantastic orange*

What a great looking bike.  I love the all orange color, because there are so few of that vintage in bold colors.  Everything I see is either black, maroon, or rust brown.  I've seen an orange elgin w/tank that got my heart beating like this one, but other than that its only rivaled by a Flying Merk...

If you ever consider selling, to acquire another bike of course, or need some special obscure part you must have instead of this bike, I would really appreciate an opportunity to provide that part and give you a strong offer.

GenuineRides
Chris Hoghaug
507-454-8527


----------



## meteor (Mar 9, 2012)

*"made in..."*

This started to be used in 1890s or so from what I remember (from study of course, not first hand) by many Western countries. I think tariff laws, growing international trade influenced this.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> What a great looking bike.  I love the all orange color, because there are so few of that vintage in bold colors.  Everything I see is either black, maroon, or rust brown.  I've seen an orange elgin w/tank that got my heart beating like this one, but other than that its only rivaled by a Flying Merk...
> 
> If you ever consider selling, to acquire another bike of course, or need some special obscure part you must have instead of this bike, I would really appreciate an opportunity to provide that part and give you a strong offer.
> 
> ...




I apprecitate your comments Chris, but it's gonna' be a keeper for now.  I just put it out there to see if I could determine the year of manufacture.
Thanks, Dean


----------



## bud poe (Mar 9, 2012)

*It doesn't get much better than this, great bike!
Looks like a Davis built bike to me, based on what I've seen.  I believe the HD bikes from the late teens/early 20's used the same dropstand and fenders, like a 1" side-wall on the fenders?  Search the site for HD bicycle threads and see what comes up...Great score and thanks for sharing!*


----------



## robertc (Mar 9, 2012)

All I have to say is that is a awesome bike. The orange color just stands out and sets it apart from the normal run of 20's models.


----------



## meteor (Mar 9, 2012)

The condition of the tires is unreal! Could you please tell me the width of the wheels? Thanks


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

meteor said:


> The condition of the tires is unreal! Could you please tell me the width of the wheels? Thanks




They're 25" wheels and yes, both tires and wheels are in really nice shape for their age.  This was supposedly a recent barn find and judging from the amount of dirt and pigeon s##t on it, I have no reason to doubt the seller's claim.  The seat post was badly broken and doesn't fit well, so I'm guessing that's why it was "put away" a long time ago.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

_"...like a 1" side-wall on the fenders?"_

Yup, the fender side walls are exactly an inch wide.


----------



## meteor (Mar 9, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> They're 25" wheels and yes, both tires and wheels are in really nice shape for their age.  This was supposedly a recent barn find and judging from the amount of dirt and pigeon s##t on it, I have no reason to doubt the seller's claim.  The seat post was badly broken and doesn't fit well, so I'm guessing that's why it was "put away" a long time ago.




Thanks, but the "other" width. 1 1/2", 1 1/4" etc. These looked a little narrower than 1 1/2" Maybe not? I'm trying to determine if some motobikes/camel backs came stock with narrower than 1 1/2".


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh sorry, I misunderstood - they're exactly 1 1/2 wide.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 9, 2012)

i saw that on ebay,that was a good price to get that.yes,it is a davis made bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Dave - I was happy at that price as well.  Can you by any chance provide a build year with that serial number?


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 9, 2012)

i have the same made in u.s. of america and my bike has wood rims and is circa 1920.so iwould think your bike is around the same period.can't really tell by the serial num.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, 1920ish is close enough - thanks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2012)

*that seller barely broke even.*

I put in absentee bid on that bike last January, when I found it on Auction Zip. I called after it was over and they said it sold for $475.  I thought it would have brought a lot more on ebay but I guess not (apparently so did the seller, it was listed @ $2300 and then $1300 and then I must have missed this last round). Its a great bike though, I hope you can resist the urge to cut it up with a hack saw.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 9, 2012)

Napoleon (and Josephine) bikes were  sold by Sears, so check the catalogs for more clues.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 10, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Napoleon (and Josephine) bikes were  sold by Sears, so check the catalogs for more clues.




Now that I know an approximate year to start the search I'll do that - thanks.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 10, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I put in absentee bid on that bike last January, when I found it on Auction Zip. I called after it was over and they said it sold for $475.  I thought it would have brought a lot more on ebay but I guess not (apparently so did the seller, it was listed @ $2300 and then $1300 and then I must have missed this last round). Its a great bike though, I hope you can resist the urge to cut it up with a hack saw.




Wow, I missed all the early action on this bike and didn't see it till this last ebay listing - guess patience and dumb luck pays off sometimes.  Kinda' funny it's yet another bike we were both looking at.  And yes, I'll see if I can manage to keep it in one piece.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how you missed it, I even posted it on here. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23061-Napoleon-bike&highlight=napoleon


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 10, 2012)

Guess I must have been sleep walkin' that day.


----------

